# Debian Testing NetInst. 2.6er CD ROM nicht gefunden



## Shooter2k (20. August 2005)

Hallo Forum, 
ich habe mir gerade die Debian Testing Netinstall runtergeladen und von CD ROM gebootet. Bei der CD ROM erkennung, findet er das cd rom laufwerk nicht.. ( weil ich ja auch dvdram LW in meinem Toshiba Notebook habe) . Was kann ich tun? Er fragt mich, ob ich treiber von diskette laden will oder ob ich das CD ROM Modul manuell angeben möchte. Was kann tun?

Ich kann folgende Module manuell auswählen:
none
aztcd
cdrom
cdu31a
cm206
gscd
isp16
mcdx
aptcd
sbpcd
sjcd
sonycd535

Danke
gruß
henry


----------



## NeKKo (1. September 2005)

so ein änliches problem hatte ich auch mit debian ...
hast dus mal mit linux26 Versucht ?

Wenn er bootet nicht enter sondern linux26 und dann Enter   

lg NeKKo


----------



## Shooter2k (2. September 2005)

Danke

Habe 2.6 gewählt aber dann kommt am Ende der Story Kernel Panic obwohl es neu aufgesetzt ist. Was kann ich tun ?


----------

